# IT

## baxton

-      :Frown: 

 ,        .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## svetashev_FBK

IT- - .      :Smilie:

----------


## IGM

,    -   .

----------


## Retail-Consulting

,     ,                .       oracle  axapta - retail

----------


## Gellemar

.  .                 1.5-2 .  ,     .       ,      1.5-2   :Smilie: .

----------


## kuzia

> 1.5-2 .  ,     .       ,      1.5-2


     .         ,  "" -   ,      "",    .   :Frown:

----------


## RobinGood

IT-.     -     .    -   .

----------


## Lechatnoir

IT         . -    ,    ,  ,        .
 -    , , ,       " " )))

----------


## 378

IT - ,    IT ,        ,   .

----------

